# How to clean used equipments



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi all. I need to know how to clean a used Fluval 3 Plus filter.
I bought it from a member's friend here. 
Do I take it all apart or do I just run it submerged underwater for a few days?

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always take the whole filter apart and go at it with a toothbrush. A mild bleach solution (1 part bleach : 20 parts water) will dissolve any algae very effectively on top of sterilising the equipment. I actually favor dish soap, which is just fine IME as long as you rinse it well with very hot water.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I always take the whole filter apart and go at it with a toothbrush. A mild bleach solution (1 part bleach : 20 parts water) will dissolve any algae very effectively on top of sterilising the equipment. I actually favor dish soap, which is just fine IME as long as you rinse it well with very hot water.


Thanks kelly528, will try your method once I get the chance to start cleaning the filter.
Anymore methods on cleaning the filter thoroughly will be much appreciated 

Clint


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Vinegar is another commonly used disenfectant. I'll use it if I don't think bleach is required, but if water won't be enough.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

ncutler said:


> Vinegar is another commonly used disenfectant. I'll use it if I don't think bleach is required, but if water won't be enough.


How long do I leave it in vinegar for?
Sorry, I don't really buy used equips but the price on the filter was to good to ignore 

Clint.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably 10 minutes.

I buy used all the time... with some stuff like heaters or filters there is a chance that you might get noisy equipment or equipment at the end of its life (probably not the case if you are buying a reliable product like Aquaclear) but on the whole members here are way too honest to sell broken or falling apart equipment. So its quite a good deal to get [email protected]


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Probably 10 minutes.
> 
> I buy used all the time... with some stuff like heaters or filters there is a chance that you might get noisy equipment or equipment at the end of its life (probably not the case if you are buying a reliable product like Aquaclear) but on the whole members here are way too honest to sell broken or falling apart equipment. So its quite a good deal to get [email protected]


10 minutes? Alright. Another question is how do I know if I've rinse the filter enough to use in my aquarium? 

I hope it's not noisy. He said it works 9/10 and been used only for a month or two due to upgrading his tank and he bought a stronger fluval plus.

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Another question is how do I know if I've rinse the filter enough to use in my aquarium?


Thats why I like bleach. Once you dip something in bleach water, you know that even the toughest little ickies are bam. dead on impact. end of story. With Vinegar, I would just assume its safe after 10 minutes or if it makes you feel better, soak it for an hour. But in answer to your question, apart from taking a swab and looking at it under a microscope there is no surefire way to tell if its clean.

Fluval pluses are awesome filters, I doubt you will have a problem with noise at all. I am always really picky though because 3/4 of my tanks are 4 feet away from my bed so I hear every little filter noise. Heck, I can even hear my light timers ticking or my heater turning on/off


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Thats why I like bleach. Once you dip something in bleach water, you know that even the toughest little ickies are bam. dead on impact. end of story. With Vinegar, I would just assume its safe after 10 minutes or if it makes you feel better, soak it for an hour. But in answer to your question, apart from taking a swab and looking at it under a microscope there is no surefire way to tell if its clean.
> 
> Fluval pluses are awesome filters, I doubt you will have a problem with noise at all. I am always really picky though because 3/4 of my tanks are 4 feet away from my bed so I hear every little filter noise. Heck, I can even hear my light timers ticking or my heater turning on/off


I guess I'll just have to clean and rinse it for hours hahaha.
Thanks for the tip. 

Clint.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

another way is to use Potassium Permanganate. Just mix it in water and run the filter in that water for about 30mins to a few hours (10-15mins should be enough), then rinse the filter and run in clean water for a little while.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> another way is to use Potassium Permanganate. Just mix it in water and run the filter in that water for about 30mins to a few hours (10-15mins should be enough), then rinse the filter and run in clean water for a little while.


Thanks for another tip.


----------



## Phillis (Jul 13, 2010)

I always take it apart, as at least in that way your able to get to each component effectively.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Phillis said:


> I always take it apart, as at least in that way your able to get to each component effectively.


Thanks. Sounds good.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow. That took long to clean. Finally done. Thanks for those who gave me tips on how to clean it 

Now just Looking for a Fluval 3 plus bracket. I've bought the suction cups but no luck on finding the bracket yet 

Clint.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Cleaning and disinfecting are two different things.

Vinegar is a far more effective CLEANER than bleach. Let it soak full strength and you can get rid of crud quite easily with a bit of elbow grease. It can DISINFECT as well due to its low pH.

Bleach is for DISINFECTING because it kills bacteria and viruses on contact. Vinegar actually is a better CLEANER than bleach.

IMO 90% of the time vinegar is adequate because you simply want to CLEAN something. It's only when you believe that there is an active pathogen that you should be using bleach to DISINFECT. You should limit the use of bleach because it is not friendly to the environment. Vinegar is cheap, safer, more environmentally friendly AND re-useable several times over.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Cleaning and disinfecting are two different things.
> 
> Vinegar is a far more effective CLEANER than bleach. Let it soak full strength and you can get rid of crud quite easily with a bit of elbow grease. It can DISINFECT as well due to its low pH.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra info 
really appreciate it. I'll remember this when I buy another used equipment again 

Clint.


----------

